# DIY cyclone on the cheap



## kityuser (23 Mar 2009)

My father is a retired printer so we have loads of ink buckets kicking about, so I decided to give a DIY cyclone a go. Bigger plans in the pipeline, but I thought I'd give this a go after some comments I've read on web pages whilst doing some research.






The nut and bolt you can see on the side is to retain the inlet onto the side of the bucket.





the pink stuff you can see is pink grip-fill that I had kicking about. The idea is to mount this on top of a bin with a gasket and hook it up to my 1HP extractor.

The side (inlet) port on the bucket was a pipper to cut, but slowly does it and eventually it was a lovely tight fit. Not much grip-fill making it inside the bucket through the side port 

Wasn't really sure how far to allow the vertical outlet to decend into the cyclone, Settled with a length about 80% of the height of the bucket.

More piccies to come. I'll let you know how it performs.

now..... need to find a bin........


Steve


----------



## brianhabby (23 Mar 2009)

Will watch this one with interest

regards

Brian


----------



## Doug B (24 Mar 2009)

Steve,

Going by the top bit of my Dust Deputy, your bucket is tapered the wrong way & your top pipe goes in too far.
Have you had chance to try it yet? 
Since getting the Dust Deputy, (which is excellent, but too expensive IMHO) i`ve been thinking of ways of making one of my own as a second one would be very useful.
Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## kityuser (24 Mar 2009)

apologies for my lack of explanation.

This is really just a prototype for my bigger "plans". The bucket taper is infact the wrong way, but only just off of vertical. I intend on making the "conical bit" to go under neath the bucket, before the waste enters the bin.

I was wondering about the exhaust pipe length as well, as it stands its going to decend to the point about 2 inches above the start of the conical lower section. I suppose I can experiment when I get it going. The idea is to hook it up to my 1hp extractor then build my custom blower (hopefully based on a 2 or 3hp motor).

I do intend on inserting an air ramp as well inside to promote the air flow downwards. Still thinking about the best and most elegant way of doing this.

Thanks for the comments

Steve


----------



## kityuser (24 Mar 2009)

Doug B":ydw85fem said:


> Steve,
> 
> Going by the top bit of my Dust Deputy, your bucket is tapered the wrong way & your top pipe goes in too far.
> Have you had chance to try it yet?
> ...



Doug, thanks for the heads up about the dust deputy. Whilst thinking in the workshop i have sketched out some ideas for almost exactly the same idea scaled down. just like the dust deputy. I was thinking about butchering another bucket and making a mini cyclone for the shop vac. When I get a chance I'll post up what I'm going to do, got all the bits so apart from time I've got nothing to loose.
Interestingly the deputy design is a complete conical shape (no flat sides where the inlet port enters), and the exhaust port only looks to decend to a short distance below the bottom on the inlet port.

Steve


----------



## Dave S (24 Mar 2009)

Reports I have read in the past suggest that even a very basic cyclone type system can be a considerable improvement, although the optimum system needs more fine tuning! 

If they are any help, I have these sites bookmarked:

http://codesmiths.com/shed/workshop/cyclones.htm

http://www.internode.co.uk/cyclone/

http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/mag_cyclone/index.shtml

cheers
Dave


----------



## kityuser (24 Mar 2009)

Dave S":ghnljr1t said:


> Reports I have read in the past suggest that even a very basic cyclone type system can be a considerable improvement, although the optimum system needs more fine tuning!
> 
> If they are any help, I have these sites bookmarked:
> 
> ...



dave , thanks for the links, some I've seen already, some new.
I'm looking forward to experimenting before I spend any cash on metal and rivets.

I'll keep everyone informed.

Steve


----------



## xy mosian (24 Mar 2009)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a cyclone but I did something similar recently. 
I was tiling the bathroom and needed a method of easily cleaning up, bits of tile and adhesive etc. Now I don't have a workshop vac as I clean that with a brush. The only vac available was the domestic upright with paper bag and I did not relish the wife's anger if I duffed it. Thinking of heavy duty workshop kit I took an empty 15 litre emulsion paint bucket and modified it as follows. Vacuum intake, from the hose on the upright, in the snap on top to one side (not really sure why) and working/pick up hose about half-way up and set as near to a tangent as possible towards the other side. The inner end of the vacuum input ( should that be output? ) tube had a fabric bag over it to prevent and large nasties getting into the precious vac. All joints were sealed with gaffer tape. It worked suprisingly well, the vacuum was not strong enough to lift bits of tile etc. from the end of the input hose and they dropped to the bottom of the bin. The fabric bag caught a little real fluffy dust but that was easily brushed off. i realise you guys like pictures, but sorry when the bin had done its job I dumped it rubbish and all. The whole lot was occasionally in the way but nothing serious.


----------



## CraftNav (24 Mar 2009)

Hi Steve

In the words of Blue Peter 'heres one I made earlier'  

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... de+cyclone

Its still going strong after a couple of years

Keep at it - I think cyclones are well worth the effort, I am toying with the idea of making another larger one for my lathe.

regards John


----------



## plug (25 Mar 2009)

I have been looking for a cheap blower for a while with no luck yet, but did find this yesterday.












It stands 1.5 m high not much info on it but label says its 3 phase and 15hp.
So i think it is a little large for my workshop.
:wink:


----------



## CNC Paul (25 Mar 2009)

This looks interesting at $59, not sure if the price will be that good in the UK.

http://www.dustdeputy.com/


----------



## kityuser (25 Mar 2009)

CNC Paul":3949krkx said:


> This looks interesting at $59, not sure if the price will be that good in the UK.
> 
> http://www.dustdeputy.com/



Paul, yup thats what me and doug were talking about, after my main cyclone experiments I'll move onto a diy shop vac version like the deputy.

Steve


----------



## CNC Paul (25 Mar 2009)

The Original version was $129, I am not sure if this (plastic) version is available in the UK yet.


----------



## John McM (25 Mar 2009)

I wonder if this is any good, damn sight cheaper than a dust deputy

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... ccessories


----------



## OPJ (25 Mar 2009)

This looks interesting.  

Keith Smith (he used to be a member here...) has been building one in The Woodworker magazine for the past few months. Did you see it?


----------



## archersam (26 Mar 2009)

CNC Paul":1x0b04o3 said:


> The Original version was $129, I am not sure if this (plastic) version is available in the UK yet.



http://www.oneida-air.co.uk/

I have emailed an enquiry as to cost to them and will post when I get a response otherwise I might get one from US shipped via a mate.
Sam


----------



## CNC Paul (26 Mar 2009)

I emailed them 8am yesterday...No reply yet.


----------



## archersam (26 Mar 2009)

CNC Paul":2o7tiouy said:


> I emailed them 8am yesterday...No reply yet.



Daft, as if he was smart surely he would be trawling through websites like this offering his products? ;-) Or maybe he just wants shops and dealers. I will give until the end of the day and then order it from the US and take lots of detailed pictures for you to see as I know the rule about pictures..


----------



## CNC Paul (26 Mar 2009)

archersam":3dyrqujb said:


> CNC Paul":3dyrqujb said:
> 
> 
> > I emailed them 8am yesterday...No reply yet.
> ...



Sam,

what rule is that ?


----------



## Dave S (26 Mar 2009)

CNC Paul":20abpne4 said:


> Sam,
> 
> what rule is that ?


He's probably referring to this ridiculous "No pictures - it didn't happen" thing that seems to be going on at the moment :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Jake (26 Mar 2009)

Dave S":2a062amk said:


> CNC Paul":2a062amk said:
> 
> 
> > Sam,
> ...



I have wondered how rigorously the advocates of this 'rule' apply it to other parts of their life?


----------



## archersam (26 Mar 2009)

you were right about the rule being the one about no photos and it not happening, which is a bit daft, but also a bit of fun.


----------



## 9fingers (26 Mar 2009)

For a simple air ramp, cut an annulus of 6mm mdf to fit the bucket and pipe diameters. put in a single radial saw cut across the annulus and spring the cut ends apart fitting either side of the inlet pipe to form a single turn spiral with a pitch equal to the pipe diameter. 
Judicious use of more pink gripfill should fix this the bucket walls.

HTH

Bob

EDIT: Just looked back at your pics. It might be better for the air ramp version to make the cyclone with the bucket lid on top. Fit the air outlet into the lid, and the dust inlet near the top of the bucket. Fit the air ramp into the bucket and then clip on the lid.
You will have to cut most of the bucket bottom out but not to full diameter as the lip will retain strength.
My Burgess cyclone has such a lip at the top of the cone and it still works well.


----------



## wizer (26 Mar 2009)

Jake":kil5iqol said:


> Dave S":kil5iqol said:
> 
> 
> > CNC Paul":kil5iqol said:
> ...



We're all a bit grumpy tonight aren't we?


----------



## kityuser (27 Mar 2009)

9fingers":3la8nqrk said:


> For a simple air ramp, cut an annulus of 6mm mdf to fit the bucket and pipe diameters. put in a single radial saw cut across the annulus and spring the cut ends apart fitting either side of the inlet pipe to form a single turn spiral with a pitch equal to the pipe diameter.
> Judicious use of more pink gripfill should fix this the bucket walls.
> 
> HTH
> ...



thanks for the advice, I`ll give that a go when I get the chance, still waiting for some donated parts to finish the "large cyclone experiment prt1".

last night I fabbed about 50% of my shop vac version, heavily based on the dust deputy.

As people say, photos will follow, otherwise it didn't happen :roll: 

Steve


----------



## CNC Paul (27 Mar 2009)

Well as Oneida UK are sooo busy selling cyclones they could not be bothered getting back to me since Wednesday, so I decided to make my own as the dust bags for the Festool Midi are over £16 for 5.

I used a piece of software called Cone Layout to develop the cone area






I cut this from some 2mm aircraft plywood I had in the rack, the bin I got from Ikea a while ago.
I rolled up the 2mm ply and steamed it with SWIMBO's Iron and left it to dry tied up.

I overlapped the plywood by 12mm and glued it together.









All the main parts were cut from a 12mm birch plywood offcut












I offered up the 38mm pipe to mark the intersection an cut it out






I partly assembled the cyclone to bond the tube with 2pack wood filler.

All assembled.

I used the 6mm studding as it is extremely quick and very strong, the very top section is just to secure the top of the pipe, the third one is to support the inlet pipe bracket.












Does it work ? ....Yes the big pile came from the Cyclone bin, the small one made it to the extractor.






When I get time I will take it apart to spray it inside and out with clear lacquer.


----------



## archersam (27 Mar 2009)

cool Paul,
I actually spoke to the guy this morning. They do not have the cheaper plastic one available as yet (coming in Summer), but the 2" metal version is £149 + VAT delivered. 

I have ordered a plastic one from US as I just don't have the time to play around making one when I could be making stuff to sell....(the choice you have to suffer with when you want a nice commercial workspace!!)
Sam


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Mar 2009)

You're starting something here Paul... What size is your CNC bed and when will you be offering kits?

Aidan


----------



## wizer (28 Mar 2009)

Paul I know you didn't mention doing kits. But I'd buy one if you did. If enough people are interested, would you be able to supply the parts?


----------



## CNC Paul (28 Mar 2009)

TheTiddles":39nn0p5b said:


> You're starting something here Paul... What size is your CNC bed and when will you be offering kits?
> 
> Aidan



Hi Aiden,

The CNC bed is 3050 x 1525, but I can machine longer. I am not able to work at the moment due to a injury...so I am just playing with some very small things in the workshop, as far as kits go I could make some, but it would be for collection only, just PM me.


----------



## kityuser (28 Mar 2009)

ok, so we are starting something here aren't we  


my attempt:





we are talking 1 plastic bucket, an old piece of pine, a few nuts and bolts and copious amounts of grip fill. (and some PVC pipe off cuts)





The vertical seam is grip filled inside and completely air tight, note to self, BUY A RIVET GUN!






I extended the side port inside the cyclone because as I believe I've read that it can cause some undue turbulence (and thus loss of suction) if its left flush with the cyclone side.






As far as possible I`ve tried to follow the dust deputy design, printing a picture from their website and based on the stated 2 inch inlet port, I derived the measurements:
approx 12 inches high, top diameter approx 7 inch, bottom diameter approx 3.5 inch

As per rules:
Before:




empty wickes wet `n` dry. big pile of dust, assorted sizes, fine and coarse including some chippings:

after




only very fine, dust made it to the vacuum. Large collection of material inside the "bin".

Interestingly I made a find, at one point I managed to block the inlet with dust and shavings, this made the vacuum labour BUT allowed me to trace leaks in the cyclone/bin.
A bit more duct tape and these were sorted.

enhancements
1) better gasket on bin/cyclone junction
2) top port is not yet fixed, to allow experimentation with depth into top of cyclone vs effect on collection
3) remove all duct tape and seal with grip-fill, NOTE to self, don't rush because you want to see if it works 

I can assure you most of the joints are cleanly cut, grip fill and duct tape are hiding no bodgery 8)

what have I started.......

ITS ALIVE!!!!!! MUU HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ha ha a a a a 

Steve (chuffed)

:twisted:


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (1 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Just read this with interest. I made a small cyclone for my Record RSDE1. I used a peice of 6"pipe and a road cone. here are some pics











Any questions just ask. i will post more photos once I get my new camera, I have modified the inlet slightly.

Regards,

Michael


----------



## MickCheese (1 Apr 2009)

Everyone is now on the lookout for those really large motorway cones :idea:


----------



## Dave S (1 Apr 2009)

slemishwoodcrafts":bnn7tleb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just read this with interest. I made a small cyclone for my Record RSDE1. I used a peice of 6"pipe and a road cone. here are some pics
> 
> ...


Here we go:


----------



## Dave S (1 Apr 2009)

MickCheese":2mcpmm94 said:


> Everyone is now on the lookout for those really large motorway cones :idea:


University residences are usually a good bet!


----------



## TheTiddles (1 Apr 2009)

This is probably just a me thing, but can you stand the look of all that ducting tape and mess in your workshop? That's what's out me off so far, when I build one it's got to look good as well as function!

Aidan


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (1 Apr 2009)

yea, to be fair I hated the duct tape. I have changed it so that it the 63mm hose just slips on to the inlet pipe. I will take some new pics when I get back into my workshop as I'm a bit under the weather at the minute :evil: I just took delivery of my new 3hp extractor today, so I will be making a cyclone for it and will post pics when I get started on it

regards,

michael


----------



## kityuser (2 Apr 2009)

TheTiddles":emrv963b said:


> This is probably just a me thing, but can you stand the look of all that ducting tape and mess in your workshop? That's what's out me off so far, when I build one it's got to look good as well as function!
> 
> Aidan








Just thought I`d post a latest piccy of my deputy clone cyclone. Most of the duct tape has been removed now, its nice and firm and sturdy (that grip fill is good stuff). Just waiting for some spare cash, then the rest of the bolts will get cropped, a good rub down all over, some etch prime and maybe a coat of black paint. Then of course a platfrom/dolly to joint it to the wet`n`dry to make it portable.

What started out as an experiment/mock-up has turned into a very useable bit of kit, I used it for around 2 hours last night, table saw, band saw and routing. Superb! I emptied the "bin" with almost no dust at all in the vac. I`d say that the collection bin is around 2.5-3 times the capacity of the vac. I had a bloody good clean and over-haul of the vac as well, suction is way up now all the filters are cleaned (and less likely to clog now 95% of the dust is collected into the bin/hopper).

Its most gratifying to hear the dust swirling inside the hopper rather than the vac!

overall cost - a few quid, most of the bits I had lying around.


just waiting for the bits for my chip extractor cyclone now...... that will be a mock up as I plan to make the real-deal from aluminium.

still well chuffed

Steve


----------



## Night Train (11 Apr 2009)

I have thought about doing this too but space is at a premium and I may have to site it below the workshop floor in the basement.



MickCheese":1hh98e7u said:


> Everyone is now on the lookout for those really large motorway cones :idea:


I just happen to have a road works cone on my front drive....


....we'll see if I have time to have a play.


----------

